# New REELZ



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

Any more info on the new shimanos coming out????


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll post all the new product info once ICAST starts in July...just like I do every year.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

what reel is this guy using?


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> what reel is this guy using?


:rotfl:

Gilbert, I think that is the new Chronarch .

Or it could be the new Curado . (heard the new Curado will still be a shade of green).

My guess is that reel in the picture is the new Chronarch (E?).

Dan, the picture has already leaked. Quit being tight-lipped like a virgin sad3sm:wink::biggrin:.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Its just a picture...you guys will get all the info in a few weeks. I think the show starts July 13th? Plus this guy in the pic is a Canadian. They are not to be trusted.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> Its just a picture...you guys will get all the info in a few weeks. I think the show starts July 13th? Plus this guy in the pic is a Canadian. They are not to be trusted.


He looks more Polish.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> Its just a picture...you guys will get all the info in a few weeks. I think the show starts July 13th? Plus this guy in the pic is a Canadian. They are not to be trusted.


I'm not a big fan of canadorks myself but answer the question please. :rotfl: :spineyes:


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I bet thats the last time that guy in the picture gets a prototype reel.........


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We sent Seal Team 6 in for him...last I heard he was burried int he Rocky Mountains


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> We sent Seal Team 6 in for him...last I heard he was burried int he Rocky Mountains


can I take his place? I fish all the time and never take a camera with me.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Do you really want to move to Canada? :rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> Do you really want to move to Canada? :rotfl:


hell no


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

He is the Canadian fishing celebrity Bob Mercer (I think that's his name?).


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I just want to fish with prototypes.  He can keep his fame in Canada. From where I found that picture, he does to a lot of stuff with fishing in the North.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Bantam1 said:


> We sent Seal Team 6 in for him...last I heard he was burried int he Rocky Mountains


 haa.....now thats funny right there :brew:


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

That's a funny pic cause on his show he states how much he doesn't like bait casting he is a spinner guy.

Or maybe that was some other Canadian they all look alike.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Not to change the Subject , but Bantam are they planning on coming out with anything that will top the Cumulus Rods. I have 3 and they are awsome along with Cumara. Just wondering. I know, I know I got to wait..


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Bantam1 said:


> We sent Seal Team 6 in for him...last I heard he was burried int he Rocky Mountains


Your thinking of Billy the kid I saw his grave in the Rockies.lol.I put my first scratch on my chronarch 100d7 today it feel over in the driveway time for something new .


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

RedXCross said:


> Not to change the Subject , but Bantam are they planning on coming out with anything that will top the Cumulus Rods. I have 3 and they are awsome along with Cumara. Just wondering. I know, I know I got to wait..


We have no plans to go above Cumulus. Take a look at the GLoomis NRX if you want a little higher end rod with some different action choices.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nope I am good with Cumulus, Cumara etc. in many different flavors, just wondering as usual.


----------



## sparklebeetle (Jan 14, 2010)

Bantam1 said:


> We have no plans to go above Cumulus. Take a look at the GLoomis NRX if you want a little higher end rod with some different action choices.


Is shimano coming out with any new nrx models? Somthing med-light in a casting model?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Not this year


----------

